# Murray Lawnmower Problem



## BamaPop (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Everyone. I'm new and have problem with my lawnmower (inherited from my Dad after he finished with it.
I've been trying to get this Murray riding lawnmower going. The gas lines had melted on the inside and some of the melted rubber got into the carb. So I cleaned it real good blowing every hole with the air compressor. Put the carb back on the mower pour a little gas in it and it cranked right up, then died. Repeated several times with the same results (what is the definition of an idiot?). It would never stay running and there is never any gas in the bowl. I happen to check the oil and it seems that's where my gas has been going, in the oil. This is a Brigs Diamond 19hp with the carb on the front. It has the gas line coming into a little diaphram pump and a hose going to the block. I am figuring the gas has been coming into the pump and then going down the hose to the block but why. Has anyone got a cure for this?
Thanks, Gary


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If your engine has a fuel pump, then it could possibly have a ruptured diaphragm in it, or it could be hooked up wrong.


----------

